# Transfer Tape - Why is one brand better than the other?



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Ok, I've been using DAS Silicone Transfer Tape and of course it is very expensive. I was wondering what makes one brand of tape better than another since I've only used one type? 

Right now I'm only making transfers as I need them, so I'm not storing any at this time (don't know if that makes a difference). 

If you're not using DAS' silicone tape, what type are you using? are you happy with it? where do you get it?

Then what's the story with Mylar tape? Is there a time when you should use Mylar over Silicone? Where do you get it? For those of you doing rhinestone decals, is it better to use Mylar tape and why?

I need to place an order for some transfer tape now so I just wanted to check and see if I can save some money but still get good results.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

diana,
excellent question.I also am looking for good tape at a reasonable price.I do both rhinestone decals and shirts.
The first order of tape i got was from knk.it worked great.here is a link.12"x150 ft roll is 150 bucks.
Klic-N-Kut.com: Rhinestone Transfer Material

the second order i tried something cheaper from jsi sign.It looks the same,has the same waffly white backing but is *much* thinner.it is *hard* to work with and it stuck to decal and ruined it when i pressed it...so i would reccomend using this for *small* rhinestone designs for aparell only.it was 40 bucks for a 12"x90 ft roll.heres a link.(its under rhinestine transfer tape,heat tape for heat presses)
JSI Sign Systems - Sign Making and Digital Printing Equipment, Software, Supplies and Technical Support

I also asked fro some suggestions about tape a few days ago and havent really gotten any good leads so ill be watching this post.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey Eric, thanks for the info. I calculated it out and actually DAS is less expensive than Klick N Kut. 

I don't know if I'm suppose to post their pricing but they have a 12.5"x10yd roll and 12.5"x109yd roll. the 10yd roll is $.0014 cheaper per square inch than Klick N Kut and the 109yd is $.0022 cheaper per square inch. 

So maybe I should stick with DAS. Hopefully more people with chime in.


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

You might look at colman and co. they have better prices and also have tape that is 12.5" or 16" x 109 yds. The more rolls you order the less it cost. The tape is good quality.

Transfer Roll 12"/32cm x 100m: Colman and Company - Discount Commercial Embroidery Supplies - Machine Embroidery Supplies Catalog


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

I've only used the DAS transfer tape and it works very well. 

Since you asked for more people to chime in, this is just me, but I look at it this way......if something that I use from DAS is a lot cheaper somewhere else, then that's one thing. But if the price is *similar*, I'm going to buy it from DAS. I would rather send my money to the company whose system I am using to support their business over someone else's. Then they can keep plugging along -- coming up with new products, putting out webinars, developing improvements, etc. My purchases of their products kind of helps them, and then that helps me. Does that make sense? Like I said, this is how I feel if the price is similar to somewhere else.


----------



## vgary (Mar 31, 2010)

I've been getting mine from Hot Fix Tape
at $74.75 for a 12.5 x 25 yard roll. It's the regular "Hot Fix" tape with the white waffle backing, not really thin, just right. I'm ordering apparel vinyl from them so it's just as easy to add in the tape. I really like that I can order online anytime of the night as I work another job days. DAS makes it a little difficult because you have to call them to order supplies.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I just purchased a 24cm X 100m roll from Shine Art for $22.20. It's a China A acrylic tape. I ship my transfers between two pieces of cardboard and have never had a customer complain that any rhinestones have shifted during shipping and it also peels off the Hartco material nicely.


----------

